

Ex-Google Engineer Dubs Goofrastructure 'Truly Obsolete' - hornokplease
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/06/08/google_software_infrastructure_dubbed_obsolete_by_ex_employee/

======
hornokplease
The story picks up and expands on topics introduced here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2623628>

